# [SOLVED] Failed To Find a suitable Display Device. Exiting Program. ERROR MESSAGE HEL



## TheDomBox (May 7, 2011)

hey guys im new to the foruma but im hoping you can help me out, i just got a new dell pc from the hotel where I work as they update every year or two and get rid of the new ones, I reinstalled XP and everything is working so far.

but when attempting to install warcraft on my pc I hit the play button and am greeted by the message "Failed To Find a suitable Display Device. Exiting Program" I was hoping perhaps someones has had this problem before and knows the solution?

Im not a wizard on the computer but more or less decent in experience. 

the computer is not by anymeans a new and improved top of the line gaming rig but I have a old brick that could run it so i would not mind salvaging parts from there if necessary?
heres the specs

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 5/6/2011, 19:39:33
Machine name: JESTER
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.101209-1647)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc. 
System Model: OptiPlex GX620 
BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A11
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 2038MB RAM
Page File: 297MB used, 3636MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: The system is using the generic video driver. Please install video driver provided by the hardware manufacturer. Direct3D functionality not available. You should verify that the driver is a final version from the hardware manufacturer.
Sound Tab 1: No sound card was found. If one is expected, you should install a sound driver provided by the hardware manufacturer.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: 
Manufacturer: 
Chip type: 
DAC type: 
Device Key: Enum\
Display Memory: n/a
Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (1Hz)
Monitor: 
Monitor Max Res: 
Driver Name: vga.dll
Driver Version: 5.01.2600.0000 (English)
DDI Version: unknown
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 4/14/2008 06:00:00, 9344 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: vga.sys
Mini VDD Date: 4/14/2008 06:00:00, 20992 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B70EE0-4340-11CF-B063-282AAEC2C835}
Vendor ID: 0x0000
Device ID: 0x0000
SubSys ID: 0x00000000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Not Available
D3D Status: Not Available
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: 
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: 
Manufacturer ID: 
Product ID: 
Type: 
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
WHQL Logo'd: 
Date and Size: 
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: 
HW Accel Level: Emulation Only
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Failed To Find a suitable Display Device. Exiting Program. ERROR MESSAGE HELP!*

Hi TheDomBox, 
and welcome to TSF,

Look at the dxlog and what you have written, you've installed Windows XP but have not installed any system drivers nor updated DirectX.

Download your Audio, Chipset, Network, SATA and Video drivers from this site.
Drivers & Downloads

Once your systme has been updated with these drivers its best to go to the ATI website and download the latest Video drivers for your card (If you have an ATI card).
AMD Graphics Drivers & Software

The after that make sure you have the latest version of Direct X.
Download details: DirectX End-User Runtime Web Installer


----------



## TheDomBox (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Failed To Find a suitable Display Device. Exiting Program. ERROR MESSAGE HELP!*

WOW! Ok @Aus_Karlos I am a complete idiot thats the one thing I looked right over! thanks a ton!


----------

